# Beau's Story



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Woohoo. I just found this section of the forum. I feel super smart.

Story of my horse's ordeal with chronic lung infection/heaves/something. We're not sure yet.
It'll eventually turn into a blog just about him. Once he's better. Because he WILL get better.
Followers mean a lot to me. <3

Beau's Story


----------

